# 48 degrees... what would you wear?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

Its ~48 degrees out during mid afternoon.

I have a pair of cycling shorts and a L/S jersey, fingerless gloves, shoes and socks... thats it.

I am trying to build up a small wardrobe, enough to ride in the summer (100 degrees) and in the winter (40s to 50s)... and in between.

Should I get some long tights or knickers?
Do I need a baselayer? long or short sleeve?

And of course I will need a short sleeve jersey.

I will ride 1-2 times a week... hopefully more, but 1-2 is realistic.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

@ 48, i'd probably wear:

winter base layer (craft)
light base layer (defeet)
LS jersey
fleece leg warmers
shoe covers
maybe are warmers under LS
maybe skullcap/beanie
wind vest

I'd get a couple defeet base layers in different lengths (no sleeve, SS, LS) to layer with. Tights or leg warmers are a must, but a lot of people use knee warmers too. I prefer fully covered legs. A wind vest is pretty required for winter riding as well.

I prefer a lot of clothes on a ride, but that's me. I see to many people riding in the dead of winter with just a jersey and shorts on. it's crazy. Hope this helps.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Your question is hard to answer without knowing more about you, your riding terrain, habits and so forth. I wear much less than most people, but I'm a big guy, which probably keeps me warmer, plus being bigger, I work harder, thus producing more heat, than a lighter rider. For me, a long sleeve polypro top goes under my summer sleeveless wicking polyester top. While the summer top is very thin, it is an extra layer of wind protection. Just shorts for me above 40 degrees, but most don some leggings below 60. I do wear full finger gloves below 60, though I have several pairs that I choose from depending on temp. Most all of my cool weather gloves are not cycling gloves, but rather whatever I find in the outdoors stores that fits snugly and is thin. I find that my hands are the first thing to get cold, so I always wear full finger gloves below 60. Feet are another thing that are prone to getting cold, so make sure you have something to keep your feet warm. If you have room for them in your cycling shoes, some wool socks should do the trick. Another handy item is a very thin balaclava. Riding thru the wind can make your face very cold, so a polypro or silk balaclava is just the trick. I have one made of light fleece, but it only comes out in below 40degree temps. Many riders like a windbreaker, but I find that even with breathable fabrics, I get to much condensation inside of one. I guess the best advice I could give is just experiment and see what works for you. Don't ever wear cotton, always use the modern wicking type fabrics or wool. It's amazing how warm some of the new high tech fabrics can be.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Like the others have said, this varies greatly among people, but here's what I would probably wear.

wool skullcap
long sleeve midweight jersey (or lightweight w/ baselayer)
convertible jacket (zip off sleeves)
fleece knickers or lightweight tights over shorts
wooleator socks
toe covers maybe
midweight winter gloves

My hands and feet get cold easily, so I'm apt to wear more there than the average rider. My choices in attire oftern depend on how windy it is, how sunny it is, road vs. mountain, flat vs. hilly, etc. I keep a log of what I wore under what conditions. It makes it easier to make decisions about clothing.

If you're just getting started with your cycling wardrobe, buy stuff that can be layered or used in combination with other pieces. A baselayer, L-S jersey, and shell jacket are far more versatile than a winter-weight super jacket (and often cheaper too!). Arm and knee warmers are very practical too, especially in transitional weather. Knickers rock IMO, but we see enough 40-60 degree weather here that I get good use out of them before I move on to longer and heavier bottoms.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

cyclust said:


> Your question is hard to answer without knowing more about you, your riding terrain, habits and so forth. I wear much less than most people, but I'm a big guy, which probably keeps me warmer, plus being bigger, I work harder, thus producing more heat, than a lighter rider. For me, a long sleeve polypro top goes under my summer sleeveless wicking polyester top. While the summer top is very thin, it is an extra layer of wind protection. Just shorts for me above 40 degrees, but most don some leggings below 60. I do wear full finger gloves below 60, though I have several pairs that I choose from depending on temp. Most all of my cool weather gloves are not cycling gloves, but rather whatever I find in the outdoors stores that fits snugly and is thin. I find that my hands are the first thing to get cold, so I always wear full finger gloves below 60. Feet are another thing that are prone to getting cold, so make sure you have something to keep your feet warm. If you have room for them in your cycling shoes, some wool socks should do the trick. Another handy item is a very thin balaclava. Riding thru the wind can make your face very cold, so a polypro or silk balaclava is just the trick. I have one made of light fleece, but it only comes out in below 40degree temps. Many riders like a windbreaker, but I find that even with breathable fabrics, I get to much condensation inside of one. I guess the best advice I could give is just experiment and see what works for you. Don't ever wear cotton, always use the modern wicking type fabrics or wool. It's amazing how warm some of the new high tech fabrics can be.



+1 
I might add, 48° F here in NE at this time of year is downright warm: and that would find me in shorts and L/S jersey, regular fingerless gloves, and light wool socks. It is all a matter of tolerance to temperatures and what your body is used to. (On the otherhand, 48° in September/October, and I am a bit cold and in warmer gear.)

If you are from the warmer climes and 48° is on the chilly side for you, then look for maybe a silk base layer (under L/S jersey) or a L/S jersey and wind vest or wind jacket. Key is a couple of light layers. You will find out what works for you. Light full fingered gloves (carry a chemical pack if your hands start to get cold, you can open one up and put in your gloves), Light wool socks and maybe toe covers over your shoes to keep the wind out. As for legs, a 3/4 short to keep the knees warmer, or my favorite, a pair of black ski long johns (pick your brand they are all good) over or under your shorts up to you. Knee warmers are also good, and pretty cheap. 

If you find that to be inadequate. Look in your attic. Do you have an old thin wool sweater kicking around? I have a couple of light weight lambswool and merino wool sweaters that I will use over my jersey and under my winter jacket when it is really cold. I also find that wind jackets tend to trap moisture and when riding long distance, if I have to stop...change a flat, coffee, or my ride is a errand...I have to almost strip my outer layers to keep from freezing up later on.

Also keep your head warm. In the winter I do not ride with a helmet (don't flame me cause I will not change, I raced in the days of the leather hairnets, and trained without a helmet for years), instead I use a smartwool lined cap that keeps my head and especially ears warm. But you can easily find liners that fit under your helmet that work good too. I actually ride with a guy who wears his ski helmet...it is a bit funny, but hey he is warm and his wife is happy.

As to your exposed skin, face especially, sun block helps with the wind burn and the sun burn. Look for stuff that is more skiing oriented...it is usually a little thicker (waxier - like lip balm) and helps keeping the wind off your face. 

Another thing is to keep hydrated. When the temp drops and your core stays a bit colder than normal, you thirst reflex does not warn you like it does when it is warmer. So you will not be hydrating, but it is still important to hydrate, especially if you are riding 40+ miles. 48 is not so bad, it gets more acute as you get below freezing. The reason I mention this here, is that when you get dehydrated in the cold, you start to get hypothermic causing a body temp drop. And no amount of clothing is going to help you stay warm. But again 48 is not bad, only unless you are not hydrating over long distances.

Good luck, try different layers, you will find a happy medium that works for you.

HTH
zac

EDIT: FWIW I ride year round in New England and I have no problem riding when it is in the single digits. I wont go into details as to what I wear all over because that is not your situation, but my body layer consists of: silk turtle neck long sleeve base layer - L/S winter weight cycling jersey - light wool sweater - winter cycling jacket. That is it, even in the coldest of temps. When it gets really cold (below 15 or so), or I am off on an extended ride I will substitute the light wool sweater with a heavy fisherman's boiled wool sweater. When a bit warmer, in the 20s-30 I loose the silk; Higher than freezing, I loose the sweater. 

If you are interested the Hammer winter jackets are top rate (Volers best) and warm and very inexpensive.

And please note that wool, especially boiled wool (typically found in authentic fisherman's sweaters) retains its insulating qualities even when soaking wet. Almost no other material, natural or synthetic, is capable of this, and certainly none at the price point of wool. Wool's main drawback is that it is not windproof, so you would need a wind layer too.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

LS jersey, a thin pair of tights over my shorts, and a vest. Fingerless gloves. 

Right now in MA, 48 would be almost sub-tropical


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

saf-t said:


> Right now in MA, 48 would be almost sub-tropical


I understand its not freezing temps... just trying to get an idea of what i should be wearing.

thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

As others have noted, there's no answer to "what SHOULD I wear at 48 degrees," because that depends on you. But I'll try to answer your related question: what do you NEED, to be prepared to ride in the range of temps you mention. You will figure out what works for you as you go. But it would be good to have in your wardrobe:

-long-sleeve jersey(s)
-short-sleeve jersey(s)
-long- and short-sleeve thermal baselayers -- needn't be fancy or expensive, but a long neck zipper is useful for ventilation with the heavier ones
-windbreaker -- full sleeve, nylon or micorfiber polyester
-windvest 
-tights
-legwarmers (for rides where it's expected to warm up, legwarmers are easier to stash in a jersey pocket when you remove them)
-armwarmers (optional, depending on whether cool arms bother you -- I don't use them, though I have a wide range of all the other stuff mentioned here. I find that if it's cool enough to need arm covering, I need an additional layer on the top, so I wear a long-sleeve undershirt)
-full-finger gloves -- for upper 40's as you describe, a wool or polypropylene glove liner worn inside regular cycling gloves works nicely.
-light skullcap or balaclava for under the helmet.

As for what works in a given temp, everybody is defferent, but the old 20C rule of thumb (rule of knee?) works for me. I cover my knees (tights or legwarmers) when it's below 20C (68F). That seems warm to many folks, but my connective tissues thank me for it.

Sierra Trading Post is a good source for inexpensive wicking baselayer garments

If you ride in traffic, think about getting bright colors for the outer layers.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I can only wish for 48. I would be out in shorts and a tee right now. I just came in from a ride with just sweat pants over my shorts and a thermal shirt and beanie under my hard hat. 

Oh and BTW its 10 here right now. I think a nipple (mine, not one on the bike  ) froze off but other than that its okay.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I tend to run a little warm. At 48F I'd wear tights, fairly light ones, a long sleeved jersey, an unlined windbreaker type jacket, and some light, long fingered gloves. Natch, a helmet, my regular shoes with no covers. Remember, once you get the "motor" started it can be plenty warm.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

When it is 48 "mid-afternoon"-twilight is only 2.5 hours away here, I would tend to dress warm, or have the extra layers in a pocket so I could dress warmer out on the trail--as shortly after I get out the door it is ONLY going to get colder as I'm out. Nothing stinks more than going up and down rollers and being underdressed at twilight and freezing one's everything off in the troughs of rollers.


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

So here is my current inventory:

Pearl Izumi Slice Thermafleece tights
Pearl Izumi ultrasensor shorts
Specialized L/S baselayer
Sugoi L/S Jersey
Socks (non-wool)
Fingerless gloves

I am thinking I should get some kind of skullcap, wool socks.... 

For summer I will need a short sleeve jersey.... Do people usually wear a baselayer or some kind of undershirt in warmer months or just a short sleeve jersey?? (Warmer meaning 90-100 degrees).


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

urnicus said:


> So here is my current inventory:
> 
> Pearl Izumi Slice Thermafleece tights
> Pearl Izumi ultrasensor shorts
> ...


Sounds like you are in pretty good shape, though you may find that those tights may be a bit warm at 48 deg. Try them first, and if they are, just get a second pair of thin tights. Any place that sells running gear should suffice. One other item to add is a stick of chap stick to your seatbag. I find that the colder air really chaps my lips. I ride all summer and never touch the stuff, but I have to use it during the winter months. I can never remember to put it on before I ride, so I keep it in my seatbag and inevitably stop about a half a mile into the ride and apply some. It can also be used for an emergency lube for a squeaky part!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

All you need for 48 is a nylon vest, arm warmers and knee warmers.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ewitz said:


> All you need for 48 is a nylon vest, arm warmers and knee warmers.


Yeah but everyone is different...I was trying to dig up a ride report I did last March for one of my groups. I left home at 6am with the temps in the low 30s, but the forecast was sunny and it was supposed to warm up to the high 40s. Well this being New England and all...I shouldn't have listened to the forecast. The temps stayed in the low 30s despite the sun coming up, and the wind picked up. Why is this important...well when it is going to hit the 40s-50s in March, I am in shorts, short sleeve jersey and regular gloves. I had a light wind vest to keep the chill away in the morning. My f'n legs were glowing red about an hour later, I couldn't feel my fingers, forget about my toes. I wish I could find the write up, (on a private board) cause it was pretty funny. Anyway, if you are used to warmer temps, then 48 can be downright cold.

peace
zac


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

zac said:


> Yeah but everyone is different...I was trying to dig up a ride report I did last March for one of my groups. I left home at 6am with the temps in the low 30s, but the forecast was sunny and it was supposed to warm up to the high 40s. Well this being New England and all...I shouldn't have listened to the forecast. The temps stayed in the low 30s despite the sun coming up, and the wind picked up. Why is this important...well when it is going to hit the 40s-50s in March, I am in shorts, short sleeve jersey and regular gloves. I had a light wind vest to keep the chill away in the morning. My f'n legs were glowing red about an hour later, I couldn't feel my fingers, forget about my toes. I wish I could find the write up, (on a private board) cause it was pretty funny. Anyway, if you are used to warmer temps, then 48 can be downright cold.
> 
> peace
> zac


Agreed.

I live in Canada and just got back from two weeks of riding in Miami. It was 65 first thing in the morning and the locals are wearing hats, arm warmers and knickers.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got just a few NECESITIES:
Booties
Full Finger Gloves
Leg Warmers
Something to cover your ears, nose, mouth, and chin.

oh, and don't forget CHAPSTICK and VASELINE (keeps you from wind burn)!!!


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

*>>>>>>>>> This <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*

As a good guide winters are 48-38 and summers 72-80

At 48 deg Id wear:

BiB tights (medium weight FYI but dont worry bout that)
Craft Pro Zero L/S baselayer
L/S jersey
Windproof fleecy jacket
Windproof Gloves
Winter Bike Shoes
Sealskinz waterproof socks+liners
Overshoes (neoprene)
Headband (lite n long style)

For a min wardrobe you need for the year:

Above+
Summer shorts
Summer S/S jersey
Arm Warmers
Leg Warmers
Summer Base layer
Knee Warmers/Knickers (3/4)
Summer Socks
Lite wind Jacket/Vest
Summer gloves

Took me years to get to this...and more..wish I followed alot of advice before I decided to get stuff much later...kept sayin 'what was I thinkin' when found out how good some stuff was...but only have so much money!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Two or three layers on top- either fleece jersey and light jacket, or base layer (a snug T-shirt will do in a pinch), normal jersey, and light jacket

One layer bottom- tights or exercise pants

Helmet cover or cycling cap under the helmet

Heavy gloves, insulated

Sock liners, wool socks, shoe covers

Adjust as needed depending upon what gets warm/cold.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I just went for a 20 mile ride tonight it was about 44 when I started and upper 30s when I finished.

I wore a long sleeve plain old cotton shirt, my Castelli bike jacket (very thin), my cycling shorts with cool weather tights over and my regular riding gloves. I didnt sweat too badly. Probably 70% wet when I got back.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

hoehnt said:


> I just went for a 20 mile ride tonight it was about 44 when I started and upper 30s when I finished.
> 
> I wore a long sleeve plain old cotton shirt, my Castelli bike jacket (very thin), my cycling shorts with cool weather tights over and my regular riding gloves. I didnt sweat too badly. Probably 70% wet when I got back.


If you're comfortable I guess you're comfortable- you must have great circulation in your hands and feet, but would you be in danger of hypothermia if you had a breakdown? 70% wet and two thin layers doesn't sound comfortable to me if you had to stop for any extended period.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

California L33 said:


> would you be in danger of hypothermia if you had a breakdown? 70% wet and two thin layers doesn't sound comfortable to me if you had to stop for any extended period.



I got a flat not too long ago and it was about 50 and raining. I got pretty cold pretty fast.

Out here in Washington state its usually 45 to 65 most of the year. My blood probably thickened up but as long as I am riding I dont get cold usually.
My main problem is that I sweat a LOT.


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

If you dress to be comfortable when you get a flat or stopped for a period...then you are over dressed while on the bike..period.
when you leave the house you should feel a little cool, so then when you warm up in 15 min or so, your at the right temp for training.
Thats the way to get the balance right.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

urnicus said:


> Its ~48 degrees out during mid afternoon.
> 
> I have a pair of cycling shorts and a L/S jersey, fingerless gloves, shoes and socks... thats it.
> 
> ...



Where do you live? Here in Colorado, if it is 48F and the sun is shining, you can get away with shorts and a long sleeve jersey and long finger gloves. If it is cloudy, then out come the skull caps, arm and leg warmers, and maybe the "calientoes" (see Pearl Izumi web site). Below that, add in a base layer, long sleeve jersey, wind jacket -- the secret is layering and being able to adjust to the conditions.


----------



## Darin (Sep 6, 2008)

My temps were that this morning. I added knee warmers and jacket. Things I made a note when below 50 degrees; full finger gloves and toe covers will be worn next time.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

ewitz said:


> All you need for 48 is a nylon vest, arm warmers and knee warmers.


I'd agree with that. It would be chilly at first, but after riding a bit and warming up it would be comfortable.

For shorter rides (commute to work) in that temp range I wear a fleece vest instead of nylon since I don't have a lot of time to get warm before the ride is over. I also really like the under armor micro-fleece top. It's fleece but very thin and light. Extremely comfortable. It was pricey (50 bucks) but it is my favorite cold weather piece (yes, that's cold for Texas).

Less than 40 degrees and I need something covering my ears, head and neck. I have a turtleskin (I think that's the brand) baklava that works very well and isn't too bulky under a helmet. I also put underarmor cold weather tights over my bike shorts (instead of knee warmers) if it's less than 40 degrees.

Gosh, it looks like I'm a big fan of underarmor. Really, I'm not, it's just that Academy carries it, so it's easy for me to find, and work out wear that isn't cycling specific is generally more affordable.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Temperature alone is not nearly enough information to decide what to wear. Sunmy or cloudy makes a huge difference. Windy or calm also matters. And you have to factor in whether how the conditions are expected to change during your ride.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Loraura said:


> Less than 40 degrees and I need something covering my ears, head and neck. I have a turtleskin (I think that's the brand) baklava that works very well and isn't too bulky under a helmet.


So, if you keep a baklava under your helmet, that begs the question- doesn't the honey get in your eyes?  

On the other hand, with all the layers of puff pastry, I can see how it might make a good insulator. 



(Those spell checkers will bite you every time).


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would give a body part for 48 right now. I would probably get away with riding in a speedo. Its a brisk 2 here right now going up to a balmy 12 or so. 
I hate winters!! I hate the indoor trainer even more though. 

48:thumbsup:


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

California L33 said:


> So, if you keep a baklava under your helmet, that begs the question- doesn't the honey get in your eyes?
> 
> On the other hand, with all the layers of puff pastry, I can see how it might make a good insulator.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. Good one. I of course meant a Balaclava, a type of hat that also covers the mouth and neck. Like this one: http://www.rei.com/product/663043


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

M__E said:


> As a good guide winters are 48-38 and summers 72-80
> 
> At 48 deg Id wear:
> 
> ...


SWEET!! I've only been riding for 6 months now- and that's 95% of my wardrobe!! (Yes, I'm really really really a Newbie).
OTOH, I've also spent as much or more on cycling clothes as I have on my bike... 
Oh- and add a Craft Windstopper beanie to the list! (and probably a rain jacket)

Since I have such incredibly poor circulation, my main need is to keep my hands and feet warm. I like the Specialized Radiant glove, although they don't breathe all that well.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

A from Il said:


> I would give a body part for 48 right now. I would probably get away with riding in a speedo. Its a brisk 2 here right now going up to a balmy 12 or so.
> I hate winters!! I hate the indoor trainer even more though.
> 
> 48:thumbsup:


So you're the one I can thank for this weekends weather. 55f yesterday! Still got all your fingers and toes?

I think clothing requirements really depend on location, and what your used to. It was 38 when I left for a ride today, and I was wearing tights, regular shoes without covers, a sweat-wicking base layer under wool shirt, and a wind breaker. full gloves, no face coverage. Of course I'm used to it being in the teens and 20's this time of year. Being raised in VT made me pretty resilient to the cold.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

He said 48, not 18   
At 48, I'd wear a base layer and either a LS jersey w/ vest or a PI Kodiak jersey, bibs, leg warmers, a scull cap, and med wt gloves and booties.
That said, everyone is different and they tolerate cold differently. I've done rides in bibs and a SS jersey along with people w/ tights, LS jerseys, and jackets. You have to find what you're comfortable wearing.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

48 F? I think I'd wear biking shorts and a shirt and clamp my bike on the trainer.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For me 48 degrees =

Thin scull cap
Craft short sleeve windstopper base layer
Thinner long sleeve jersey or short sleeve jersey w/arm warmers
Thin tights over shorts
Windstopper gloves, full finger.
Probably booties as well since my feet are much more likely to freeze than overheat.

Any part of that could be peeled of if I got too hot.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

At 48 degrees, Bibs, Undershirt, Jersey, Leg and Arm warmers, skullcap (Hate cold wind on my ears) and full fingered gloves. At around 40 degrees I would wear a riding jacket.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Today it was ~43F out with no wind. I rode with my bibs, shortsleeve, arm and leg warmers and half finger gloves. My ears were a little cold, but not noticeable. My fingers kept getting really cold though.

So it definately depends on how you feel in weather, so go out and ride around the block once or twice. Get the heart going and see how it feels. You will know then what you need.


----------



## jorbenweb (Dec 23, 2008)

48 degrees? T-shirt or maybe a baselayer, patagonia R1 pullover, boxer briefs, pants, socks, shoes.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

> I keep a log of what I wore under what conditions. It makes it easier to make decisions about clothing.


X2

I check the weather & my ride log & go from there. Most of the time I do pretty good, but sometimes the weather warms up too much as the day goes on  .



> I live in Canada and just got back from two weeks of riding in Miami. It was 65 first thing in the morning and the locals are wearing hats, arm warmers and knickers.


LOL That would've been perfect riding weather for us frostbitten Canadians  .


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

It was about 48-50 dgrees this morning when I went for my ride. I wore a short sleeve jersey, wind breaker jacket, fingerless gloves, and shorts. Within about 30 minuts, I had to take off the wind breaker I was becoming too hot and started sweating.

My riding partner wore a light jacket and tights the entire time and did not break into a sweat.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Holy cow you guys dress warm. My friends make fun of me on cold bike days and ski trips. 48 degrees I would be wearing shorts, a light long sleeve jersey and my lightest weight gloves. I get very cold feet and hands. Although this is in NM and depends on if the sun is out. But even with no sun, no way would I need to cover my face on a 48 degree day.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Everyone deals with temps different. For a high temp of 48, I'd have tights, LS jersey and base layer with wind jacket partially zipped. That would be a winter day here in northern California. Then again, I'm used to 100+ all summer long, with brief stretches of 110-115. It's amazing what you can get used to - I grew up in Chicago and would have been wearing shorts and and a t-shirt once it hit 55, but 18 years of furnace like summer temps have "thinned" my blood ;-)


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.patagonia.com/web/us/sho...L&N=4294967289+30016611+30017350&OPTION=ESHOP


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

vanjr said:


> 48 F? I think I'd wear biking shorts and a shirt and clamp my bike on the trainer.


So do you only ride a real bike at temps above 80 degrees or what?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Except for commuting pretty much. Actually will do some road rides down to 70 or high 60s, but I don't enjoy being cold on the bike.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

vanjr said:


> Actually will do some road rides down to 70 or high 60s


I guess that would limit me to about 2 months of riding a year.

JK


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

rode 45 degrees today and had a long sleeve base layer, full finger mtb gloves, ss jersey, thermal vest, tights, bibs, and booties w/ smartwool. I'd rather be warm than cold, though.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Lets me ride outside from March through end of November and occasionally Dec-Feb. Course the trainer is always available.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

My solution keeps me riding year-round. I'm not totally "hardcore" - any steady rain keeps me on the trainer.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Good thread! With the Fall on the way, I'm looking for some cool weather biking clothes. I think I'll go with bib knickers (I think w/o chamois), A medium weight zippered L/S jersey, a light wool beanie and long fingered gloves (maybe shoe covers, we'll see).


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Add:*

1. Toe covers

2. Knee warmers

3. A balaklava

and you are down to at least 40 degrees with some Pearl Izumi Gavia gloves.

Target base layers are inexpensive  and old wool sweaters are very warm layers...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

a balaklava?


----------



## jaredmx5 (Aug 31, 2009)

48*?

The indoor trainer...


----------



## Streamwood Steve (Oct 15, 2008)

*Nah*



jaredmx5 said:


> 48*?
> 
> The indoor trainer...


I bought a trainer last year. I hate it. The thought of bringing it back out is depressing. I am going to try and make it down to 20 degrees this year.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

48f:
- long tights. maybe the thermal ones if it's cloudy and not likely to warm up. legwarmers if it'll warm rapidly. 
- base layer
- l/s jersey
- jacket folded in the back center pocket
- gloves


----------



## ktuck (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought a bunch of stuff that I rarely use.

I've got it narrowed down to a short sleeved jersey and bib shorts then, depending on the temperature, I add:
arm warmers or lightweight jacket (thanks BonkTown!)
leg warmers
head band (ear bra type)

I never really need anything warmer, even when it's in the 40's. My hands get way too warm in long-fingered gloves - same with my feet and shoe covers.


----------

